# Just Picked Up My First Audi - 2nd TDI



## PAFirefighter11 (Oct 23, 2013)

For my 2003 Golf TDI I drive up north of Boston to the NH/Mass line. For this Audi TDI, I drove up past NYC. Must be a TDI thing ... This one is a 2012 Premium Plus S-line, 68k miles. Here are some shots I took on my drive home:


----------



## 20Valver (Nov 30, 2000)

Great shots and a great car. Enjoy the gas mileage.


----------



## PAFirefighter11 (Oct 23, 2013)

20Valver said:


> Great shots and a great car. Enjoy the gas mileage.


Thank you! I am actually taking a hit. This replaced my 2003 VW Golf TDI which saw 50-MPG highway. I tend to see about 38-42 on average with mixed driving. First tank with the Audi with a mix of highway and local "S" driving was 35.


----------

